# Do you offer trackday insurance?



## pharmed

As title 

Thanks


----------



## rob_vrs

Also interested in this


----------



## Shiny

Unfortunatley not something we do.

Might be worth trying Everitt Boles as it something they specialise in -

http://www.everittboles.com
http://www.moris.co.uk (their sister site for track days)

I've no idea how good or restrictive their cover is though.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Try Greenlight Insurance they also do trackday cover


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

I understand that Greenlight only offer cover as an extension for existing policyholders though and not as a stand alone policy.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Ahhhhh ok Lloyd....I was only going buy what I was told when I got a quote for the 205 off them.

Thought they might have done it as a stand alone product.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

